

The Free Coding Academy Model – How to Teach Our Next Generation of Programmers - roganUS
http://www.forbes.com/sites/adrianbridgwater/2015/08/13/the-free-coding-academy-model-how-to-teach-our-next-generation-of-programmers/

======
mrborgen
I attended this course earlier this year. Just landed a job at a startup in
Norway as a front-end developer; a direct consequence of the course, which was
the most intense learning experience I've had; never learned as much in three
months ever before.

Happy to answer questions if anybody has got any.

